# Peachy nail polish?



## autorun12 (Oct 14, 2020)

ive looked this site for a peachy nail polish that doesnt have a shimmery effect in it. id like it to be "matte" basically and also not sheer. any recs?


----------



## NaturalBeauty81 (Oct 28, 2020)

Static Nails Liquid Glass Lacquer in Tangerine?


----------



## smith jordan (Dec 14, 2021)

as you are talking about nail polish it reminds me of my best nail buffer block that i have purchased from an online store at very low and reasonable prices and it has a very best quality material in it...just find one for yourself and thanks me later!


----------



## osetara31 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello! Good peachy nails never go out of style. Personally, I always go for nudes and browns for my nails. You can never go wrong with them. Pinks and corals also look very pretty on the nails.


----------

